# Basic?



## u_tink_im_quiet (18 Mar 2006)

Well Im a little scare to start basic training. I know i can do it but im not exactly sure what it is like since i have seen many movies with the military and training in it. Has anyone watched the show XCU on TBS, cause they have a show showing Basic training, but its a US show. Is it close to what it will be like? Thanks so much.


----------



## polo (18 Mar 2006)

My instructors said that BMQ will be different from anything we've ever seen on tv and what we think it will be like, and they were true. Just put up with the beginning and you'll do fine.


----------



## Thompson (18 Mar 2006)

hello

here is link from the CF recruiting website its about 2 min video of Basic give you an idea of what it will be like 

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/btraining/cflrs_e.aspx#s2

Hope it helps


----------



## Mojo Magnum (19 Mar 2006)

I read somewhere on army.ca that BMQ is the easiest military course you will ever get.   Having completed SQ, I must agree.  The only real shocker is getting used to the etiquette of military life.  Marching everywhere, learning the rank structure, and each of the courses is all simple stuff.  

Just stay calm, you'll be fine.  Best advice I ever got was ....just do as you're told.


----------



## Franko (19 Mar 2006)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> I read somewhere on army.ca that BMQ is the easiest military course you will ever get.   Having completed SQ, I must agree.



If you think SQ was hard, get ready for it....

The courses get harder and harder.    

Regards


----------



## chrisf (19 Mar 2006)

You know, I don't think so... I mean, they do get harder, but you also get better prepared for it...

BMQ probably *is* one of the harder courses you'll do, not because the course itself is hard (Far from it), but just because it's such a shock to the system. 

Of course, you could also viably do the entire course without thinking... at all...

It's all relative I guess.


----------



## commIT (19 Mar 2006)

There was a girl on here who uploaded this video to video.google.com, sorry I don't remember her name to give her proper credit:  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8095366270300852822&q=BMQ  

Good video, I have had this on loop for a few days on the living room TV, as mental preparation to do my BMQ next year.  I'm sure we'll all do fine, don't think too much... (i.e.: Don't ever ask yourself why you're here, but ask why haven't done this earlier?!?)  :blotto:  Cheers!


----------



## double0three (19 Mar 2006)

Wow thats a great video.  Really helps you get an idea of what BMQ is all about!


----------



## Former291er (22 Mar 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> There was a girl on here who uploaded this video to video.google.com, sorry I don't remember her name to give her proper credit:  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8095366270300852822&q=BMQ
> 
> Good video, I have had this on loop for a few days on the living room TV, as mental preparation to do my BMQ next year.  I'm sure we'll all do fine, don't think too much... (i.e.: Don't ever ask yourself why you're here, but ask why haven't done this earlier?!?)  :blotto:  Cheers!



I just watched a bit of this video, its great, that is the BMQ course about a month before me. In like the first few minutes of the video it shows the recruits first getting to thier quaters there is a tall girl with glasses talking about them staying together and helping eachother out. She got to kingston about a month or so before me and was in the same building as myself but she was going SIG OP. lol, small world.


----------



## CallOfDuty (23 Mar 2006)

I'm here at St. Jean right now...............my advice ffor people coming to BMQ........................GET YOURSELF IN THE BEST SHAPE YOU CAN GET IN!
     On our morning 5am runs, we still have people puking their guts up all over the place because they never ran before.  Also you will be amazed by the amount of people here walkin around injured.  People on crutches....broken legs....ankles.....twisted everything.  Get your body used to the punishment its going to get.. Start today!
  CHeers guys
Steve


----------



## Praying Mantis (2 May 2006)

yeah, I was scared at first too. 

I went to the armoury with all my kit, and i had no idea where to go or what to do,then i seen a bunch of people in green in the corner, with all their cornflakes on lol, so i went over there. and that's when i got REALLY scared, one of the sergeants had a stick, lol, and they all looked so serious..

the first day, i thought, was the worst day of all...i remember the WO saying, "you can kiss your civilian lives goodbye.."   hehe

but after you get used to it, it's REALLY fun..and then you start to understand the intructors jokes. hehehe

then when that's done, you're prepared for SQ! And then prepared for whatever you're taking afterwards..

Best of luck to ya!  ;D Have fun


----------



## makaveli91 (5 May 2006)

Yeah, the quicker you can adjust to marching, recognizing ranks, and shutting up the more fun it will be.


----------



## Amsdell (5 May 2006)

Check out this site here 
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb_e.asp

It seems to have all the course info on it.

(If you look at the timetable, I'm wondering if the day actually ends at 8pm and we get the rest of the night off to rest in our quarters)


----------



## canadianblue (6 May 2006)

So far in my short time in the military basic is the hardest course in terms of getting used to military life, the shock of it, etc. I believe that by fall BMQ is going to be either a 13 week course or a 15 week course to incorporate SQ into basic. So that all recruits can go right to their QL3's afterwards. As well I've noticed that each course differs, the people that did basic in Valcartier say its the funnest course in the military, in Gagetown its easier then BMQ, in Meaford its "hell" etc. It depends on your instructors as well as the conditions which will factor in whether the course is extremely hard or not.


----------



## Amsdell (6 May 2006)

Uh .. I'm going to Meaford as far as I know.  I wasn't worried before but now I'm just plain scared.


----------



## Hoover (6 May 2006)

Meaford is not hard at all. You wake up before the sun every morning, finish PT as it rises, and work all day tilll after it sets! It's simple and made even simpler for you by your staff who live with you and decide your day down to the minute including evenings. Food is not bad, you get 6 hours of sleep a night in garrison, savor it because when you hit the field you will get 2 hours a night max!! 

I took more extras in Meaford than anyone else on course, and probably had more fun than anybody else. .. smile..


----------



## polo (8 May 2006)

Meaford was fun, a suggestion is make sure you have your rainsuit in your tactical vest and if it starts actually wear it, and I found the overboots to be helpful.


----------



## Amsdell (8 May 2006)

Is that schedule in the link I posted close to accurate at all?  5am runs half the time, with 8pm end of activity most of the days?  Weekends off?  

edit: here is the link again (link http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/entrainement_w1_e.asp)


----------



## Adrenaline (9 May 2006)

Sweet.  Im going to be doing my BMQ in meaford as well.  Just a matter of how fast my recruiter gets back to me :rage: ....Ive been waiting to hear back from her regarding a course that starts at the end of this month.  

Ive been to the base just to take a look around for fun.  It looks like a good place to be.  

Im trying to get myself in the right frame of mind for training.  Watching programs and trying to absorb as much information as I can so I am better equipped (mentally) to deal with the change of lifestyle.  By the way, has anyone here been watching the SAS: Survival Secrets on the History channel???? My god that show is amazing. ive never picked up so much from one program before.  

I dont consider myself 'scared' about doing basic.  Nervous of the unknown, yes, but not scared.  I think basic training is what you make of it in your head.  I understand that they're yelling at me because what theyre saying is important and is something I MUST learn.  The will try to intimidate me as well as find my breaking point where stress overtakes me.  I just need to focus on the fact that all disciplinary training will make me a better person.  I will respect the words of the instructor as he/she yells them in my ear.  This is the state of mind im in.  I feel ready.

-Adrenaline


----------



## polo (9 May 2006)

It really is all in your head about how you take everything. Just have fun with it (try not to smile) and when you can tell jokes and keep the spirit up when the going gets rough.


----------



## CallOfDuty (19 May 2006)

Just to add a little bit more...........as someone else said already.................just do as you're told.  It really is that simple.  They will tell you to clean your room.  Just do it.  They will tell you to sew your name onto everything...just do it.  They will tell you to get your shit together and make sure the bathrooms are clean.  Do it.   If you follow this advice you will get through basic no problem.  
  The only people on my course that had problems were the ones that ignored instruction.
  Cheers all

Steve


----------



## Don_Rigs (21 May 2006)

Try to remember it is all a game. Well, not really, but sort of. Don't take it personal, what your instructors are saying/yelling at you, they said to the last group, and the group before that... to infinity.

Everyone has their parts to play. 

You have yours, you are a student and your job is to learn, work as a team and most of all show improvement!


----------



## Rory (21 May 2006)

God now I cant wait for July when I get shipped out for Basic. I have been helping myself by working out since November so physically I am preparing myself so I shouldn't die out right off the bat. Mentally I have been looking at it as you can only prepare for it after you get there. Just keep the reassurance going through your mind and the person beside you. Then again I'm still just a civvy and don't know what to think.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (21 May 2006)

I'm on my first weekend leave from Borden BMQ. as it was said earlier just do what you are told. don't look for ways to stand out. You don't want them to know your name. In regards to physical training. Don't worry about pumping iron. Just make sure you running almost every day. And do tons of exercises lifting your own body weight. ie: pullups situps pushups chinups leglifts and that sort of thing. practicing a forward stand would be a good idea too, just leave yourself in top pushups position and hold it for as long as you can. You don't want to be the guy who cant keep up on the runs.  But the best advice i could give to anyone is to stay positive and bring your sense of humor.


----------



## steep (24 May 2006)

The idea of basic has me freaked, and the more I read about it the more scared I get. Well I have until November to get in better shape, so hopefully I won't be too bad. I have to learn to sew better too.

Has anyone cried when they did BMQ?


----------



## Amsdell (24 May 2006)

People keep reminding me that I will get yelled at but every time someone says that I keep thinking back to when I was young and used to take martial arts.  The instructors would yell at us all kinds of degrating comments and we were paying them [!] to do it.  I don't think I'll have a problem with the orders when I'm on basic simply for those memories.


----------



## polo (25 May 2006)

Cried...not on mine.
The yelling isn't so bad, just remember it isn't personal, and mainly it's just for motivational purposes....
There is the get your ass moving yell, or the kepp it moving yell. 
Enjoy, it isn't so scary once you get going (too much to do to think about things).
Just don't think...well think, but don't analyze.
 ;D Hope that helped.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (27 May 2006)

Just try to keep in mind that a mere 12 weeks after you start, you'll be laughing about the whole thing and glad as hell that you stuck it out.
I made some new friends and came away with some new found pride in both myself and my country.  I am working through my MOC training in Kingston right now and I can't wait to get back to St. Jean as an instructor.

I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!

SIGS!!!!!


----------



## Conquistador (5 Jun 2006)

> Has anyone cried when they did BMQ?



I cried laughing a few times. The yelling will be the worst of your problems, by the middle of the course, when the yelling is at it's peak, it'll just run off you like water.


----------



## ReadyandWilling (6 Jun 2006)

I am pretty excied about going to BMQ, even if its not for almost a year, I was just wondering if you have any tips on the mindset i am suppose to be in when I get there, for example should I be super quiet around the instrucotrs and fly under the radar, or should I be laughing and joking around. I know its kind of a dumb question but thats my major worry?


----------



## Amsdell (6 Jun 2006)

I seriously doubt that joking around with the instructors is a good idea.


----------



## Walrus (6 Jun 2006)

joking around is a great idea. also, as I am sure you are well aware mp's are nicknamed meatheads and for your sgt's in BMQ their nicknames are "moron" so use that to get on their good side. when doing pt always say "is this all you can give me sgt?". and make sure to always question their orders as it makes you look smart and eager. stick to those rules and you will be the best known recruit in that bmq class  > > ;D ;D   :dontpanic:


----------



## Britney Spears (6 Jun 2006)

Why not? What harm could there be? Don't tell me you joined the army and you're scared of joking around a bit.


----------



## paracowboy (6 Jun 2006)

there'll be a time for joking around, but it's not in the first few weeks. That just makes you a target. No need to make yourself more visible. Become the grey man. 

I love having a comedian when I'm instructing. Makes it so much easier to torque them all. You can weed the weak out much faster when you have a smart-mouth on the course. Every time he spouts off, everybody pays. And I get in better shape. It's win-win.

Later, as you begin to gel as a team, when you've learned how to march without tripping, your staff will lighten up a bit. Then, you can joke around without fear. By that time, you've adapted to the game, and know the rules.

Then you'll go to your trade training, and it starts all over again.  :


----------



## Britney Spears (7 Jun 2006)

> You can weed the weak out much faster when you have a smart-mouth on the course.



See, I like to think of this as a good thing for all parties involved, so I try to encourage it where ever I can. So, the course gets more challenging, the weak are weeded out, the mood is lightened, everyone has a good laugh about it at the end, what's not to like?


----------



## paracowboy (7 Jun 2006)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> See, I like to think of this as a good thing for all parties involved, so I try to encourage it where ever I can. So, the course gets more challenging, the weak are weeded out, the mood is lightened, everyone has a good laugh about it at the end, what's not to like?


beauty. Win-win!


----------



## ReadyandWilling (8 Jun 2006)

I have had some conflicting advice, but I like the idea, I am in well enough shape that I can face the consequences of my actions, thanks for the advice, I think I will relax and see how things go.


----------



## Hoover (3 Jul 2006)

steep said:
			
		

> Has anyone cried when they did BMQ?



Yes, for example the first time my mother saw me in full 1A's at the graduation parade. Am I weak for that? Maybe but I also own a pink shirt..

Out.


----------

